# Sooty liver Chestnut



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like a flaxen chestnut with sooty at work. Yes a liver chestnut can have the sooty gene as well. Some will just not show it as well as others depending on how dark the horse is.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

She does have black in her main and tail didn't notice that with her before was playing with her today as we have a show on Saturday and I have decided I think she is Sooty flaxen liver chestnut with tabiano, sabino and splash.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

My reasoning behind my thinking:
Sooty because she has black hair through her coloured coat but no clear black points to make her bay, Flaxen because her main is a very light colour, tobiano is of course because of her white patches, sabino because her white markings blend with her chestnut (white hairs in her colours) and they aren't clear lines and splash because of her snip.
Correct me if anything sounds wrong.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm confused. Who is that incredibly bum-high horse in the picture link? Not the same horse you are speaking of, right?

Lizzie


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

The top one isn't her that is just an example of what her splodges look like, that is a picture taken about a year ago I don't have any newer ones as they are one my broken laptop but she has gotten darker.


----------

